#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-08
<EgyParadox> !bored | EgyParadox
<lubotu3> EgyParadox, please see my private message
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: lol what r u doing ?
 * EgyParadox elseyam 3amel shoghlo :D
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> !bored | thelinuxer
<lubotu3> thelinuxer, please see my private message
<EgyParadox> dah tele3 factoid 7a2i2i
<elacheche_anis> hey guys :)
<elacheche_anis> !bored | elacheche_anis
<lubotu3> elacheche_anis, please see my private message
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> cooool
<elacheche_anis> I like this bot
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: yeah it's a cool bot
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: bas how can we play with this ubuntu-trivia /
<thelinuxer> ?
<EgyParadox> check the channel
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> dah gamed awi!
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: eih dah i stopped your game! :D
<EgyParadox> :D 3ady da kwayes ana tele3t gahel
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: http://blog.ryanak.ca/trivia.html
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: dude can u check for other bots to include in our room?
<thelinuxer> zay el moot bot masalan
<EgyParadox> moot bot?
<thelinuxer> i don't know if we can have it permanently in the room or not
<thelinuxer> meeting bot
<EgyParadox> ahh
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<EgyParadox> I think it should be requested in meetings
<thelinuxer> maho i know
<thelinuxer> i am just telling u to check for useful bots
<EgyParadox> heya betorganize eldenya shewaya
<EgyParadox> oli law fee meeting gai wana 7ageebo
<thelinuxer> mahsy eshta
<thelinuxer> bas i was searching for bots
<thelinuxer> useful bots we mala2etsh
<thelinuxer> fa i was telling u to try
<EgyParadox> momken netranslate elfactoids
<EgyParadox> #ubuntu-scribes
<EgyParadox> henak arequest elbot
<thelinuxer> what r these ?
<EgyParadox> mesh fahem
<thelinuxer> ah ok, ana makontesh merakez
<EgyParadox> Topic for #ubuntu-scribes is: Sorry, Mootbot is currently buggy and/or broken and I have no time to fix it at the moment. Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause -- Seeker`
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer:boss aslan
<thelinuxer> where ?
<EgyParadox> elbot fee moshkela
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: r u coming today to the session ?
<EgyParadox> elqt?
<thelinuxer> yep
<EgyParadox> heya enahrda?
<EgyParadox> ah sa7
<thelinuxer> aiwa
<EgyParadox> e7temal
<thelinuxer> u announced it urself :D
<thelinuxer> la2 mafeesh e7temal
<thelinuxer> la gy la la2
<EgyParadox> mana 3aref *facepalm*
<EgyParadox> heya elsa3a kam
<thelinuxer> 9:30
<thelinuxer> momken teshoof fawzy 7ayeegy ezay we tezabat ma3ah
<EgyParadox> ana 3omri maro7t elsa2ya :D
<EgyParadox> heya gamb wezaret elkhargeya bayen?
<thelinuxer> ta7t kobry 15 mayo
<thelinuxer> bos kalem fawzy we zabat ma3ah
<thelinuxer> howa el mafrood saken ganbak
<EgyParadox> tayeb
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer:3andak nemreto?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-10
<Guest4806> hi
<Menopia> Guest4806 hi
<Guest4806> Menopia, ana hanzl 2sly v2y
<Menopia> enzl ya3m
<Guest4806> eshta
<elacheche_anis> Good morning @ *
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-12
<EgyParadox> meen sa7i delwa2ti?
<Neo31> me
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> howa enta tunsi wala maghribi wala masri?
<EgyParadox> wala eh belzabt
<Neo31> lol EgyParadox
<Neo31> I am from earth ;)
<Neo31> Human
<Neo31> Ubuntu for human being :) I love that slogan
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> well I am Tunisian :)
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<EgyParadox> :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-14
<Mohamed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed> عندي سؤال
<elacheche_anis> wa 3alaykom assalam, tfadhal
<Mohamed> في يوتيوب
<Mohamed> لما يكون في نصوص عربية في الفيديو
<Mohamed> تظهر الحروف منفصلة وعكس الاتجاه
<Mohamed> أظن أن الأمر له علاقة بأبونتو
<elacheche_anis> المشكل من Adobe Flash Player ليس من أوبونتو.. لا يوجد حل ﻷن فلاش ليس برنامج حر لذلك لا نستطيع فعل أي شيء
<Mohamed> لكنه يعمل مع الويندوز يا رفيق
<Mohamed> على كل أظن أن هناك  مقابل حر لفلاش بلير
<Mohamed> ما اسمه؟
<elacheche_anis> Gnash
<elacheche_anis> نسخة ويندوز ليست هي نفسها نسخة Linux هنالك فرق كبير
<Mohamed> لو حملت جي ناش ستعدل الكتابة
<Mohamed> ؟
<elacheche_anis> لم أجربه قطّ.. جربه و أخبرني بالنتيجة لو سمحت :)
<Mohamed> وماذا تستخدم أنت؟
<elacheche_anis> Adobe Flash Player XD
<sarhan> lol elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-08
<nerio> Are you watching the olympics?
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-05
<Egy> بست
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-07
<bureado> elacheche: Good to see you!
<elacheche> Hey bureado ! How are you dude?!
<bureado> elacheche: I'm very good, thank you! I'm in Cairo now.
<bureado> I just wanted to stop by and check on the local community. I have been this week in Cairo training on Linux and open source.
<bureado> Actually I have you on the projector and everyone is seeing the #ubuntu-eg channel :)
<elacheche> Awesome :D Hi everybody !!! :D
<bureado> Ahlan!
<elacheche> Hope that you're enjoying the trip to Cairo :) I think that thelinuxer should be around.. or maybe AFK x)
<bureado> thelinuxer: nice to meet you. I'm staying here til Monday so if you're around downtown area we can meet and sign PGP keys and talk about APT :)
<bureado> Just lmk via Twitter @bureado or bureado@debian.org
<bureado> elacheche: good to see you around! Hope we can meet soon!
<elacheche> bureado, Thx :) :) It's a M$ powered training or Debian one? :D
<elacheche> bureado, Thx :) :) It's a M$ powered training or Debian one? :D
#ubuntu-eg 2015-08-07
<hamza_> السلام عليك
